# General > Music >  Share your music

## 98elite

Rather than the frequent "Best song" or "top 5 songs", "fav song" threads, the idea here is to post a link to a song on youtube (or any other hosting site). Doesn't have to qualify as your fav song ever, just something that you enjoy listening to and want to share.

Give the artist, the title and a link.

Let me get things going with the Van Morrison classic Into the Mystic, enjoy.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=e5bwLQ_vH5g

----------


## quality

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...20191190313889

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Arguably their finest pop tune, and definitely an ironic video given how a few of these guys ended up. Anyway, enjoy...

Touch of Gray by Grateful Dead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NEE8oURdM0

----------


## Chobbersjnr

HIPPY!!!!!

at the moment it's from forth coming album of Mina Taylor "On With My Life"

www.myspace.com/sutherlandandson

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Well this isn't a very good version because its live and sounds like Alex is having a bit of a day, but its Midnight Moses my favourite Sensational Alex Harvey Band song.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZWku9uLDX0

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

Rage against the Machine - Bullet in the head

"I give a shout out to the living dead
Who stood and watched as the feds cold centralized
So serene on the screen
You were mesmerised
Cellular phones soundin' a death tone
Corporations cold
Turn ya to stone before ya realise"

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

This has to be one of my fave songs. Soul Asylum Runaway Train.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psP1bKKEtHg

----------


## Billy Boy

this makes my top 10........counting crows...mr jones... :Grin:  


http://youtube.com/watch?v=GHMTolJWK...related&search=

----------


## Metalattakk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9n981iQz3w

Thin Lizzy on the OGWT. A simple broken string isn't going to stop Gary Moore now, is it?  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

> Rather than the frequent "Best song" or "top 5 songs", "fav song" threads, the idea here is to post a link to a song on youtube (or any other hosting site). Doesn't have to qualify as your fav song ever, just something that you enjoy listening to and want to share.
> 
> Give the artist, the title and a link.


Great idea, 98elite!  :Grin:  Here's one of my fave videos from 1984. I was living in New England when I first saw it on TV, six years after leaving Thurso. I could hardly believe my eyes when the video opened with a view of the Old Man of Hoy! It's "Here Comes The Rain Again" by the Eurythmics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pscog...related&search=

----------


## Sporran

Still singing about the same topic, here's Madonna and "Rain", from 1993. I liked the song and the serene, elegant image that she portrayed in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrRfywQ9MwI

----------


## Billy Boy

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9n981iQz3w
> 
> Thin Lizzy on the OGWT. A simple broken string isn't going to stop Gary Moore now, is it?


 
lol i thought his finger salute was better ::

----------


## golach

The first ever 45 disc I ever bought, in Toronto in 1958 it was number one in all the Great Lake States

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k721L0YcuIE

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Still singing about the same topic, here's Madonna and "Rain", from 1993. I liked the song and the serene, elegant image that she portrayed in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrRfywQ9MwI


Well as we're still on about rain, what with it being such a regular occurence in caithness, here's 'Handful of Rain' by Savatage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N_p38T8vug

----------


## Sporran

Here's a video of Elvis Presley singing "Trouble", taken mostly from his 1968 Comeback Special. This was Elvis aged 33, in his prime, and oh-so-sexy in that black leather outfit!!  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eYhvxCUm-w

----------


## Sporran

As you can tell, I really like this thread!  :Smile:  

I've been a fan of "Heart" for years, and "Alone" is one of my fave ballads by them. Without further ado, here are the beautiful Wilson sisters, Ann and Nancy, in this great video from 1987....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l8lK...related&search=

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

Poor quality recording but I think it is one of Guns N Roses best numbers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk97QJC1RvU Back in the day before they hit the big time. I still have a T shirt somewhere, bit faded and full of holes.

----------


## Metalattakk

> lol i thought his finger salute was better


Well, his thumb and index finger are holding his plectrum. Easy mistake to make.

----------


## Jeid

I think this is superb! If you don't appreciate this amazing musicianship... you don't deserve ears.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ieRFnlcsZ0g

----------


## 98elite

> As you can tell, I really like this thread! [/URL]=



Not to be out done by sporran

Runrig live at the barrowland in Glasgow with Loch Lomond

http://youtube.com/watch?v=axRQBQVPjas

And I just love An ubhal as airde, so here you go

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bktA5G6KhJY

and the Cutter

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1moDuSOC3ko

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> I think this is superb! If you don't appreciate this amazing musicianship... you don't deserve ears.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ieRFnlcsZ0g


Mnaah, I heard a lot of people raving about them and Taz has been trying to get me to liste to more. Its very boring, sure its technical, and they can play their instruments, but its very boring, if this was their first song at that concert I woud left half way through it and been in a pub listening to the Doors on the Wurlitzer before they got to the end of their erm, arrangment? If they would just remove half the notes from the song it woudl sond so much better. Each to his own though, I can recognise it as being well written for progressive music, but for me it goes nowhere and is dull.

----------


## Gleber2

> Mnaah, I heard a lot of people raving about them and Taz has been trying to get me to liste to more. Its very boring, sure its technical, and they can play their instruments, but its very boring, if this was their first song at that concert I woud left half way through it and been in a pub listening to the Doors on the Wurlitzer before they got to the end of their erm, arrangment? If they would just remove half the notes from the song it woudl sond so much better. Each to his own though, I can recognise it as being well written for progressive music, but for me it goes nowhere and is dull.


Couldn't have said it better myself!!!!

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Mnaah, I heard a lot of people raving about them and Taz has been trying to get me to liste to more. Its very boring, sure its technical, and they can play their instruments, but its very boring, if this was their first song at that concert I woud left half way through it and been in a pub listening to the Doors on the Wurlitzer before they got to the end of their erm, arrangment? If they would just remove half the notes from the song it woudl sond so much better. Each to his own though, I can recognise it as being well written for progressive music, but for me it goes nowhere and is dull.


Must admit, Dream Theatre have never really clicked for me. The musicianship is indeed superb. Petrucci is an amazing guitarist. Check out him, satch, and vai playing Smoke on the Water at a G3 event.. http://youtube.com/watch?v=jWffQv9zyks

And imo, the more notes, the better  :Smile:  (cue abuse from G2 *grin*)

----------


## rob murray

Small Faces and "Tin Soldier" ( 1967 ) 4 cockneys in their late teens / 21 age range, this is their 6th top ten single, self penned and produced. Blows everything else released in 67 to smithereens.....period ! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI

----------


## Gleber2

> Small Faces and "Tin Soldier" ( 1967 ) 4 cockneys in their late teens / 21 age range, this is their 6th top ten single, self penned and produced. Blows everything else released in 67 to smithereens.....period ! 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI


First recording to contain phasing, discovered by accident using two tape recorders. Not so sure about the smithereen claims considering what was coming out of San Francisco at the time.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Small Faces and "Tin Soldier" ( 1967 ) 4 cockneys in their late teens / 21 age range, this is their 6th top ten single, self penned and produced. Blows everything else released in 67 to smithereens.....period ! 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI


Love that track, one of my Small faces favorites, never ever seen a video performance of it, thanks for that!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

One of my favorite ever folk bands is OUTBACK, a fusion of Australian, Celtic and African musics, really brilliant and found one of the best tracks BAKA on youtube... not a good quality video though.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sg3B57pm85Y

A aband that became an offshoot of Outback was BAKA BEYOND, here is a clip of them Live in Brasil, they lost the Australian influence but musicians from 6 differnt countries in Europe and Africa make for a great sound.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JGUvkyfnzc8

Ah well I may as well throw in one from my all time favorite folk band Shooglenifty, new album just out calle The Troots, here is an older song live in Edinburgh

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GgXgRsW-Vlw

----------


## Cazaa

> First recording to contain phasing, discovered by accident using two tape recorders. Not so sure about the smithereen claims considering what was coming out of San Francisco at the time.


Didn't Steve Reich discover it in 'It's Gonna Rain' (1965) and then use it again in 'Come Out' (1966)? 

It was, of course, discovered by accident.

----------


## Gleber2

> Didn't Steve Reich discover it in 'It's Gonna Rain' (1965) and then use it again in 'Come Out' (1966)? 
> 
> It was, of course, discovered by accident.


It has always been claimed that the Small Faces were the first but I am not prepared to argue with your obviously superior knowledge. They were, I have always thought, the first group to get into the top twenty using phasing but then again I could be mistaken. Way back in 1967 we young musicians were very taken with the sound of Tin Soldier and I can honestly say that I have never heard of Steve Reich. Who is or was he? Just Googled him and am now enlightened and understand how I didn't know his music in 1967.

----------


## Gleber2

Getting myself really confused now. Perhaps one of you Small Faces afficianados will tell me if Itchycoo Park and Tin Soldier used Phasing and which one came first? ::

----------


## Sporran

Although I enjoyed Annie Lennox as half of the Eurythmics, I think I enjoyed her even more as a solo artist. Her "Diva" album from 1992 was brilliant, and I was also very impressed with "Medusa", which followed in 1995.

"Walking On Broken Glass" was one of my favourite songs and videos from "Diva". I loved the period costumes and the drama! Hugh Laurie and John Malkovich appear in it, with a nod to their respective roles in "Blackadder the Third" and "Dangerous Liaisons".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN_82HGoIdk

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Getting myself really confused now. Perhaps one of you Small Faces afficianados will tell me if Itchycoo Park and Tin Soldier used Phasing and which one came first?


Itchycoo and Tin Soldier were consecutive single releases, Itchycoo in August 67 and Tin Soldier in December 67. I am pretty certain Itchycoo uses phasing because you can hear it in the part before the chorus, in the drum fills, before "we get hi-igh.... touch the ski-iy ..." etc. Its a slow phase, sounds almost like stereo fading.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Phasing. I am going to try this out very soon

feed a musical signal into 2 seperate reel to reel tape machines & slow one down against the other......that should (hopefully) give me true organic analog phasing

Phasing was also used on Axis Bold As Love from Jimmi Hendrix in fact I think it may have been the title track that used the phasing

----------


## 98elite

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxXwIIBlSgw

----------


## Sporran

> Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxXwIIBlSgw


I love that song, 98elite!  :Smile:  

Another fave song of mine is "Baker Street" by Gerry Rafferty. I never tire of it, and it brings back memories to me. It was getting very frequent airplay during my last few months in Thurso, 1978, before my husband whisked me off to a life spent overseas. Gerry looks really cool in this video - sort of a cross between John Lennon and Roy Orbison!  ::  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LzLpRf8J1...related&search=

----------


## Chobbersjnr

was Joe Egan involved in Baker Street???? or was that Stuck In The Middle

----------


## Sporran

> was Joe Egan involved in Baker Street???? or was that Stuck In The Middle


No, Joe was not involved in "Baker Street", but he and Gerry wrote "Stuck In The Middle" together for their band, Stealers Wheel. That was in 1972, the year the band was formed. The band called it quits in 1975, and Gerry cut a solo album, "City To City" in 1978, which included "Baker Street". 

I was equally impressed with Stealers Wheel and Gerry Rafferty as a solo artist. Either way, the tunes were extremely catchy, and Gerry's voice was fantastic!  ::  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerry_Rafferty

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stealers_Wheel

----------


## rob murray

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT size=3><FONT face="Times New Roman">Phasing is on Itchycoo Park only, ( drum breaks ) the effect very quickly became a feature of "Psychedelic Rock" ( 67 /68 )&nbsp; Glyn Johns engineered the single, although a tape operator is suppossed to have stumbled across the effect. Phasing is bound to have been used before,&nbsp;but I suppose in those days ( with no internet etc )&nbsp;&nbsp; you could hang on to a technique for a while before others worked it out.</FONT></FONT></SPAN></P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT face="Times New Roman" size=3></FONT></SPAN>&nbsp;</P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT size=3><FONT face="Times New Roman">Ironically, Itchycoo Park was a piss take of the summer of love... ( what did you do there...I got high ), Tin Soldier ( far more representative of the band ) is a straight ahead rocker ( no real noticeble effects ).</FONT></FONT></SPAN></P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT face="Times New Roman" size=3></FONT></SPAN>&nbsp;</P>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT face="Times New Roman" size=3>G2 : Yes there was an explosion&nbsp;of west coast music in 67 (from the bay area) which shaped / informed and provided the&nbsp;soundtrack to &nbsp;the counter culture movement in the US, ie&nbsp; defined the attitude, image and music of a generation of Americans ( in much the same way the punk rock did in the UK in 1976 /&nbsp; 77 ) ie attitude image and music. We can argue over the music, but the attitude / image connections ( ie values / lifestyle )&nbsp;is the key point...dont you think ??</FONT></SPAN></P>

----------


## Gleber2

> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT size=3><FONT face="Times New Roman">Phasing is on Itchycoo Park only, ( drum breaks ) the effect very quickly became a feature of "Psychedelic Rock" ( 67 /68 )&nbsp; Glyn Johns engineered the single, although a tape operator is suppossed to have stumbled across the effect. Phasing is bound to have been used before,&nbsp;but I suppose in those days ( with no internet etc )&nbsp;&nbsp; you could hang on to a technique for a while before others worked it out.</FONT></FONT></SPAN></P>
> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT face="Times New Roman" size=3></FONT></SPAN>&nbsp;</P>
> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT size=3><FONT face="Times New Roman">Ironically, Itchycoo Park was a piss take of the summer of love... ( what did you do there...I got high ), Tin Soldier ( far more representative of the band ) is a straight ahead rocker ( no real noticeble effects ).</FONT></FONT></SPAN></P>
> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT face="Times New Roman" size=3></FONT></SPAN>&nbsp;</P>
> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN-GB style="mso-ansi-language: EN-GB"><FONT face="Times New Roman" size=3>G2 : Yes there was an explosion&nbsp;of west coast music in 67 (from the bay area) which shaped / informed and provided the&nbsp;soundtrack to &nbsp;the counter culture movement in the US, ie&nbsp; defined the attitude, image and music of a generation of Americans ( in much the same way the punk rock did in the UK in 1976 /&nbsp; 77 ) ie attitude image and music. We can argue over the music, but the attitude / image connections ( ie values / lifestyle )&nbsp;is the key point...dont you think ??</FONT></SPAN></P>


Eh???????????? ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> Phasing is on Itchycoo Park only, ( drum breaks ) the effect very quickly became a feature of "Psychedelic Rock" ( 67 /68 )  Glyn Johns engineered the single, although a tape operator is suppossed to have stumbled across the effect. Phasing is bound to have been used before, but I suppose in those days ( with no internet etc )   you could hang on to a technique for a while before others worked it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, Itchycoo Park was a piss take of the summer of love... ( what did you do there...I got high ), Tin Soldier ( far more representative of the band ) is a straight ahead rocker ( no real noticeble effects ).
> 
> 
> 
> G2 : Yes there was an explosion of west coast music in 67 (from the bay area) which shaped / informed and provided the soundtrack to  the counter culture movement in the US, ie  defined the attitude, image and music of a generation of Americans ( in much the same way the punk rock did in the UK in 1976 /  77 ) ie attitude image and music. We can argue over the music, but the attitude / image connections ( ie values / lifestyle ) is the key point...dont you think ??





> Eh????????????


Translated for you!

----------


## obiron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLhOiY_FJgY

this is my fave tune ever.

----------


## Gleber2

> Translated for you!


Thanks. I did manage to interpret the computer speak.
Rob, I don't think you can seriously argue about the S. F. music either although I agree with what you are saying about life-style etc.

----------


## golach

Heard this song plenty times last night in Easter Road  ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEMYYNLbEtw

----------


## Metalattakk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo

A wee bit of live Jethro Tull, from back in the day when they were _good_  :Wink:

----------


## 98elite

Def Leppard-Rocket-Live in Sheffield 

great Video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtjUVtmHCVc


Def Leppard - Long Long Way to Go


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtJ48gvAqs

----------


## Sporran

A wee bit of live Jethro Tull, from back in the day when they were _good_  :Wink: 
__________________

Brilliant video, Metalattakk! I think I like that live version even more than the original album one. And as usual, watching Ian Anderson made for good entertainment!  :Grin:

----------


## 98elite

AC/DC Jailbreak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKn5iZ-skZY

AC/DC Highway to Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKn5iZ-skZY

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

The masters from 1973...... Tangerine Dream - Rubycon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoctTLnoMmI

----------


## Sporran

Here's Australia's INXS, with their original lead singer, the very charismatic Michael Hutchence. Gone, but not forgotten....

The songs are "Need You Tonight" and "Mediate".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL7FY...related&search=

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

Shpongle - A new way to say Hooray  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdq5ogkOnQg

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> The masters from 1973...... Tangerine Dream - Rubycon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoctTLnoMmI


Now your talking, thanks for that, one of my main influences especially ther Rubycon LP when making music, I love Tangerine Dream!!!!

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

> Now your talking, thanks for that, one of my main influences especially ther Rubycon LP when making music, I love Tangerine Dream!!!!


I'd love to link to some Hawkwind man but the clips may be deemed as a bit far out for this venue  :Wink:

----------


## 98elite

Enigma - The Return to Inocence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZwenmUk4Co

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

My kind of people:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sDUjOKi69U&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP83iKsp4ac&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQnDnNDGecg&mode=related&search=

----------


## Sporran

Richard Marx has been one of my favourite male singers since the late 80s. Many of his songs are slow ballads, but he also has some classic rock numbers.

Here's one of his best ballads, "Right Here Waiting" from 1989...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9Vip...related&search=

And "Satisfied", one of his rockers from the same year...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmj7gX2yDUI

----------


## 98elite

[QUOTE=The_man_from_del_monte;203579][SIZE=2]My kind of people:

My fav Hawkwind track is Silver Machine

Here they are down under in 2000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfArONov1Bk

----------


## Sporran

"The Gift" is one of my fave songs by INXS and they made quite the video to go along with it, back in 1993. Here it is, though the quality of this version is not all that great, I'm afraid...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr99f5dS_Xc

Here's another fave of mine, U2's "The Fly" from 1991. Bono looks so cool, and the Edge's guitar solo is brilliant!  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NabbEJN0TtQ

----------


## Sporran

In 1989, INXS took a break, and Michael Hutchence stepped aside to forefront Max Q, another Australian rock band. Looking rather like a young Mick Jagger, here's Michael singing "Sometimes"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh0TV2ArBS8

----------


## 98elite

One of my fav Aussie bands:

Hunters And Collectors - Back On The Breadline

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYEhmGQfjBE

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Forget The White Stripes, The Black Keys and all the rest of those poser, cry-baby hair bands that pass off for blues. Here's the real deal in the form of the North Mississippi All Stars. Young, dynamic, real, and above all... true. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih7eRliom2s

----------


## Sporran

I've been a fan of young Canadian crooner, Michael Buble, since the release of his self-titled album in 2003. I think he has a fabulous voice, and I was even more enamoured with his 2005 album, "It's Time". Here are two music videos from that album. The first one is really cool!  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_1SY39Yz4o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDQnkYwfNfk

----------


## Sporran

One of my favourite tenors at the moment is young Italian opera singer, Vittorio Grigolo. He has an amazing voice, and sings with such passion!
I rather like this video in which he sings Keane's "Bedshaped" in Italian ("Cosi"). The video spoofs a 1955 movie "To Catch A Thief", which starred Grace Kelly and Cary Grant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Catc...ief_%28film%29

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NveL6...related&search=

----------


## 98elite

Killers Mr Brightside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc50ONFU3jQ

----------


## emb123

I like all sorts of music especially Early and Renaissance music and a lot of folk, however I also enjoy some 'deep space' type stuff.

I came across this guy (Dennis Moser) by chance and I think his music is superb.  I especially reccomend the track 'Awash in Winter light' (which you can click on in the player).  Very evocative title and I think the gentle music fits the title superbly.  It's extremely relaxing and thought-provoking.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...iendID=8664843

----------


## Sporran

Mario Frangoulis is another of my fave tenors, and here he is in concert, singing "Nights In White Satin" in Italian. Towards the end, Moody Blues frontman, Justin Hayward, joins him to sing the original version in English....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfIDo6Bnjz4

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Sporran

In my opinion, one of the best female vocalists around is Broadway singer Linda Eder. Many have compared her to Barbra Streisand, but she claims to have been influenced even more by Judy Garland.

The following video is from her PBS special, recorded in 2000. The song is "Someone Like You", which she sang in the Broadway musical "Jekyll & Hyde", the music of which was written by her former husband, composer Frank Wildhorn. He is the pianist in this video, and they were still married at the time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ4KxssJpGE

----------


## Sporran

Here's a rather nice song and video by Marillion. It's called "Easter", and the lyrics were written by the lead singer, Steve Hogarth. I like the guitar solo, too.  :Smile:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR05W5J05qs

----------


## Sporran

Here's another terrific new tenor, Gardar Thor Cortes, who hails from Iceland. He's really cool....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCrd2Ab1Hak

----------


## appleskin

castles made of sand jimi hendrix its good as you get

----------


## Sporran

Yet another video of Icelandic tenor, Gardar Thor Cortes! In this one, he sings "Luna", featuring Heather Small. I now have his album "Cortes", which is absolutely fantastic!  :Grin:  He sings an amazing duet "Where The Lost Ones Go", with Welsh mezzo-soprano Katherine Jenkins, on the CD. I would love to see that one on video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFbKF...related&search=

----------


## colin stoner

one of the best current songs out there, but most of you will hate it;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcfLkrDXdn8

This Calling by All That Remains

the drumming is pretty lethal

----------


## 98elite

What no posts since May?  whats going on folks, I've been busy whats your excuse, loving some of your shared music so far lets keep it going.

Here's one of my fav's at the moment:

Newton Faulkner - Dream Catch Me

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YN4lAn...elated&search=

----------


## Sporran

I will help you out on this thread, 98elite, once I go a-youtube-ing again!  ::  Probably sometime over the weekend....

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Oh well, i don't like to advertise my music too much because most of it is unfinished but have a listen if you want.

http://midnightmoses.bebo.com

Easy Way Out is my favorite and still trying to get it done, needs the lead work and arrangement finished yet.

----------


## 98elite

Noel Gallagher - Slide Away acoustic Chicago '98

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RHcKcAzjlYA

----------


## trix

> HIPPY!!!!!
> 
> at the moment it's from forth coming album of Mina Taylor "On With My Life"
> 
> www.myspace.com/sutherlandandson


i hev til agree wi ye on at one chobbersjnr, she really is sumthin else lek. ma fave blues player ifanow is mississippi john hurt. iv just cum across him and i cana believe i never herd o him before!!
radio 2 is brill ifanow if ye luv e blues...

----------


## 98elite

Ben's Brother-Let Me Out

http://www.myspace.com/bensbrothermusic

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Eh, James Brown Is Annie... obviously.




www.myspace.com/jamesbrownisannie

----------


## flyfifer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sw9RnNRrjU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr7i5L6kFT0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEAK_acTbsQ

----------


## 98elite

Lisa Hannigan & Damien Rice - 9 Crimes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ni-5...eature=related

----------


## Yoda the flump

Not to everybody's taste, but this is part of a beautiful piece of music!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XTUJSoWlJ4

----------


## 98elite

> I will help you out on this thread, 98elite, once I go a-youtube-ing again!  Probably sometime over the weekend....


Thanks sporran, you and me have kept it alive since the start, need to get all the others involved.

----------

